# Flickering Pumpkins



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

These are flickering fake pumpkins that are on a timer. For the latest edits or lessons learned please go directly to my albums where all my tutorials are located: Halloween Forum - Terra's Album: Tutorial: Flickering Pumpkins

To see them live, here's a video:

[video=youtube;UGP4VnyKxxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGP4VnyKxxY[/video]












_These are brightly lit and have a slight flicker to them. You can do any combination of pumpkins by the way. This a picture of a set of three. This tutorial shows how to make a double set._

























_Materials Needed (for one double set):_

_2 Michael's fake pumpkins_
_1 Flickering light set_
_2 White C7 bulbs_
_2 Ground stakes (mine was pilfered from a store-bought prop I had)_
_Glue sticks_
_Gorilla Glue (not pictured)_
_Outdoor timer (not pictured)_

_Tools needed:_

_Drill (optional)_
_1 1/2" hole spade bit (optional)_
_5/8" hole spade bit (optional)_
_Wood burner tool with Exacto knife attachment (or a pumpkin saw)_
_Glue gun_
_Beer or wine (this wouldn't be as fun without it)_

















_Trace out your design on the pumpkin while the wood burner with Exacto knife blade is heating up. Then, plunge the knife into the pumpkin and slowly drag it through. It's a bit slow going but does a great job cutting. _

_Alternatively, you could cut the pumpkin out using traditional tools._

















_Using the 1 1/2" hole spade bit, cut two holes near each other in the back of the pumpkins (you could also just cut out the holes). You will be putting half of the flickering sockets into one pumpkin and half into the other. But first change out one of the flickering lights with the white C7 bulb in each pumpkin. This one white bulb makes the inside of the pumpkin much brighter than just using all the flickering lights (too orange and dim)._

_Be sure to have the plug sticking out of one pumpkin and the socket sticking out of the other._

_If you were making a single pumpkin, just put a whole string in with one of the flickering lights changed out to a C7 white bulb, but again, have the plug and the socket sticking out. For a set of three pumpkins, divide the light string up into thirds._

















_Picture 1: On the bottom of the pumpkin, draw a large circle and mark a line through both sides so when you replace the lid, you know where it should go back. Take the ground stake you are using and mark the size of the hole you will need._

_Picture 2: Using your 5/8 drill bit (or regular pumpkin cutter) cut out the hole for the stake._

_Picture 3: Use your heated wood burner (with the Exacto blade) to cut out the bottom of the pumpkin where you marked it. Also, cut out some notches so rainwater can drain._

_Picture 4: Hot glue the stake to the bottom of the pumpkin. Go really thick and do both sides. (I did a couple of coats to be extra sure it was going to handle being set into the ground._

















_Picture 1: Line up that line you marked, put a bead of hot glue around the edge and quickly set the bottom of the pumpkin back in place. _

_Picture 2: Put a heavy coat of hot glue all around the seal (avoiding the notches) to keep the bottom in place._

_Using Gorilla glue, glue your two pumpkins together. For the three, I stacked one on top of the two (the top one didn't need a ground stake). I tried using hot glue but it didn't hold. If you don't have Gorilla glue, just use a very strong glue._


















_The ground stake may be pretty secure in the pumpkin but I don't know how hard your ground is. So, pre-make a hole in the ground where the stakes would go so you don't have to literally drive the pumpkin into the ground. My ground stakes are really just to help keep the pumpkin in place in the ground....._

_Now, plug into the outdoor timer. You can daisy chain sets of pumpkins together too. _

_The pumpkins really add some life and spirit to the graveyard, I think. Thanks for looking at my tutorial _


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Terra your work is amazing! i try the candles today an i was very happy. your help was great. i wish i had more time to do this project.

-BYH


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Those are really terrific looking!
Another great job, Terra!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

This is a pretty quick project. Knocked out three sets in two hours.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

wow i might have to try this. ill see if my micheals has any left.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Terra said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> This is a pretty quick project. Knocked out three sets in two hours.



AMAZING, as always Terra!!
quick project for you- would take several days for me. And that includes hospital time after I electocuted myself.  

your biggest fan, 
Cathy


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Terra - PLEASE stop having these great ideas and tutorials..... I can't take it anymore!!!!!!! 

Great job, as usual!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone. 

I took a hard look at them last night to see if the flicker is still noticeable from a distance of about 15'. Unfortunately, with the white light I put in there, the flicker is a bit drowned out. I still really like the color they have so I still recommend them. But, I suggest you try not adding the extra white C7 bulb first to see if you like that look better. Using the straight flickering lights makes the pumpkin obviously flicker as if you have a real candle in there _(but on the orangy side)._

With the pumpkins next to my candles, I thought they blended in too much _(uses the same type of light)._ But, if these aren't displayed along with flickering candles then the straight flickering lights should look great.

Just wanted to let everyone know and thanks.


----------



## jamesravenwood (Sep 23, 2009)

Amazing as usual! Not to hijack your thread, but I did something very similiar to this using Joann "Funkins". But, I used a replacement C7 cord for a lamp, an orange replacement xmas bulb, and a CS-2 starter with inline fuse. (all available at Lowes). Pretty simple but puts out a lot of light, and flickers very noticeably. I also found that painting the inside of the pumpkin black helped accentuate the eyes and mouth. 
I love this forum!

-James


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is a great idea and one you can use year after year.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

jamesravenwood said:


> Amazing as usual! Not to hijack your thread, but I did something very similiar to this using Joann "Funkins". But, I used a replacement C7 cord for a lamp, an orange replacement xmas bulb, and a CS-2 starter with inline fuse. (all available at Lowes). Pretty simple but puts out a lot of light, and flickers very noticeably. I also found that painting the inside of the pumpkin black helped accentuate the eyes and mouth.
> I love this forum!
> 
> -James


I have heard of those CS-2 starter thing-ma-jigs but don't know how you hack those into a line. Feel free to hijack this thread if you've got some pictures of yours. I'd love to see it. Those flicker light sets *are* a bit on the pricey side if you don't get them on clearance.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 26, 2006)

Terra said:


> I have heard of those CS-2 starter thing-ma-jigs but don't know how you hack those into a line. Feel free to hijack this thread if you've got some pictures of yours. I'd love to see it. Those flicker light sets *are* a bit on the pricey side if you don't get them on clearance.


I'd like to see this as well. It was too windy this year to keep the candles lit, and I didn't have quite enough battery operated lights to go around.


----------



## jamesravenwood (Sep 23, 2009)

This is the tutorial I used:
U-Build-It

Very simple, and very effective. I have had mine on every day for a few hours for three weeks, and its still going strong.
I bought flickering light sets at Lowes for about $7.

-J


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you so much for that link!!! I'm gonna use that for a lot of things


----------



## jamesravenwood (Sep 23, 2009)

After visiting Disneyland in mid October, it made me want to find something even more accurate. The lights on most rides there dont really flicker, they dim slightly and come back, and brighten up slightly and come back. I found this that I think might be just what im looking for:

Simple Flicker Pilot - HauntForum.com



Oh and you are MOST welcome, my haunt this year would not have happened without your tutorials! Its only going to get better next year! 

Only 300 some odd days til next Halloween.....


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*UPDATE!* For those of you that have been following this thread, I just updated the tutorial with a lesson learned. 

After the pumpkins were out for the season _(30 days),_ I took them down and the hot glue that held the two pumpkins together broke apart! DOH! Well, I've been looking for an excuse to try Gorilla Glue. That stuff rocks! The pumpkins are good and joined now. I think this will hold together forever! What a great glue  

So, you can still use the hot glue for everything else but use Gorilla Glue to join two or more pumpkins together.


----------



## jamesravenwood (Sep 23, 2009)

How funny! I used gorilla glue when joining my tombstones together while following YOUR tutorial ha! The only thing I didnt like about the gorilla glue, is that it bubbles up and expands to almost twice its size. So use sparingly, no more than the amount you need. But I agree....the hold is amazing!

-JR


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

I love this idea, and am adding it to my Spring and Summer '10 to-do list. Everyone here has such great work- and Terra, everything you do is beautiful. 

Forgive me if this is the wrong place for this question, but I am a beginner to working with fake pumpkins, and am looking to start at least one project with them very soon (this one among them). I see that there are Funkins, and also during the season Michael's and other crafts stores sell their own. I am going to be carving them- what is my best bet? Are prices better in store during the season? Online right now Funkins seem to be $30 for a good sized one- I was looking for something a little cheaper. Is there any place or thread I can be directed to for beginners in the world of fake pumpkins? Thanks!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Terra great pumpkins and great idea for lighting up the gy with ambient lights.
Where did you get your flicker light set?I found a set with 2 seven blub strands to use in my candles.I would like to find more.I got so tired of turning those tea lights off last year I decided to put the electric strands in them.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

ghostuponthefloor said:


> I love this idea, and am adding it to my Spring and Summer '10 to-do list. Everyone here has such great work- and Terra, everything you do is beautiful.
> 
> Forgive me if this is the wrong place for this question, but I am a beginner to working with fake pumpkins, and am looking to start at least one project with them very soon (this one among them). I see that there are Funkins, and also during the season Michael's and other crafts stores sell their own. I am going to be carving them- what is my best bet? Are prices better in store during the season? Online right now Funkins seem to be $30 for a good sized one- I was looking for something a little cheaper. Is there any place or thread I can be directed to for beginners in the world of fake pumpkins? Thanks!


Don't worry about hijacking...it's a great question. I got my pumpkins at Michaels right after Halloween. They were in a bin for $2 each, clearance. I snapped up 6 of them and was told that the bin would be empty by the afternoon. So, I guess you have to time it right. I had no problem working with these pumpkins so I recommend them.

Here's a site I found that had a good essay on the pros and cons of the two versions of pumpkins: Funkins and Michaels: Stoneykins.com Pumpkin Patterns


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> Terra great pumpkins and great idea for lighting up the gy with ambient lights.
> Where did you get your flicker light set?I found a set with 2 seven blub strands to use in my candles.I would like to find more.I got so tired of turning those tea lights off last year I decided to put the electric strands in them.


Thanks  

I've gotten the flicker light sets at Wal-Mart and Lowe's in their Christmas section.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

Terra said:


> Don't worry about hijacking...it's a great question. I got my pumpkins at Michaels right after Halloween. They were in a bin for $2 each, clearance. I snapped up 6 of them and was told that the bin would be empty by the afternoon. So, I guess you have to time it right. I had no problem working with these pumpkins so I recommend them.
> 
> Here's a site I found that had a good essay on the pros and cons of the two versions of pumpkins: Funkins and Michaels: Stoneykins.com Pumpkin Patterns



Thank you so much for the response! Will absolutely check out that essay.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Terra said:


> Thanks
> 
> I've gotten the flicker light sets at Wal-Mart and Lowe's in their Christmas section.


Darn to late for that.I guess I will have to be on the look out from aug on for some flicker strands.The set of 7 I did I love now I want at least 4 more sets.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

These are great!
Fantastic work again, Terra.

They look absolutely awesome in your graveyard!!

I'd love to try my hand at a few of these, but I've never seen faux pumpkins for sale here in the UK...
Unless any UK members know differently.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

This could be the solution to my pumpkins rotting in the hot humid temps of October in Louisiana. Nice job on the details, Terra!


----------



## nnydoe1031 (Jul 7, 2005)

did you make or buy the "wood burner with Exacto knife blade"


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought a wood burner that comes with different attachments _(eXacto included)._


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow now that's how you do a tutorial. Great job!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Very cool, thanks Terra, I bought 4 sets of those lights at Lowes for half off, guess I know what I'll be doing with them.


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

That is a simple, but *incredibly* good idea. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## paganmama (Jan 30, 2010)

Loved looking at your video of last years haunt!! Def. gonna make some pumpkins this year....also was wondering...where do you get the fencing you wrapped around your cemetery? I need to do that to keep kids from running through the yard and tripping on cords as well as touching the props!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks  It's called snow fencing, or wooden snow fencing...I've also seen it called sand dune fencing. It's great stuff. I got it at Lowe's $20 for 18' You see four of these wrapping around the graveyard. I added paint details and make them stick out haphazardly.

This isn't a Lowe's link but it shows a picture of it: American Fence & Supply Co., Inc. E-store :: Fencing :: Specialty Fence :: Woven Picket Fence


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

*Terra*, are the fence posts already attached to each other? Like it's 18-20' of rolled up, ready to install fence?

The flickering pumpkins are a great idea that I'll be adding to the haunt this year. I love working with real pumpkins, but being able to carve out some basics and have them look that good in the foam ones would be wonderful.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

trentsketch said:


> *Terra*, are the fence posts already attached to each other? Like it's 18-20' of rolled up, ready to install fence?
> 
> The flickering pumpkins are a great idea that I'll be adding to the haunt this year. I love working with real pumpkins, but being able to carve out some basics and have them look that good in the foam ones would be wonderful.


Yes, the fence pickets are wired together. What makes these so great is when I set it up, I just roll it out. After Halloween, I just roll them back up. Here's a shot of the four sets in storage:


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

That's great then. Saves me the trouble of figuring out how to add a fence to three separate yard haunts I set up (mine, my brother's, and my grandmother's).


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Another great prop & tutorial by Terra! Those are great thanks for sharing  I always love to see what you've been up to.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Has anyone considered putting some type of acyrlic or poly spray on the outside of their Michael's pumpkins to weatherproof them? I understand most sprays will eat at the foam so I am unsure what to use that is safe? Thoughts? PS, I just bought 9 pumpkins today from Michaels and will be performign this mod over the next 2 weeks. I may opt for flickering LED's verses the stringed lights, we will have to see how it looks.
Thanks Terra for the idea.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I think the outside of the pumpkin is probably decently resistant to water already. But getting the foam inside wet may or may not be a bad thing. Your best bet might be to leave the top on, and drill drain holes on the inside. If you have pieces leftover from carving it, maybe you can experiment with getting it wet and see what happens.

For added protection you could apply an outdoor clear spray or brush-on sealer. Finding water based might be a little difficult, I don't remember what Home Depot stocks for that kind of thing. Some people have mentioned Minwax Polycrylic but that's not meant for outdoor use. Matte or satin would be best.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

No need to protect the outside of them. Had them out for a total of 6 weeks (24/7) the past two seasons and they haven't shown a bit of wear. Surprising to me but AWESOME!


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I have a dozen pumpkins but still need to buy the lights, transfer the patterns, and spray paint the inside of them black. Will post my progress next week.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Just an FYI - Had stopped at my local Lowes, and in the Christmas section, they have 10-bulb flicker light sets for $9.97 each (and also 2-bulb replacement packs for $0.97).

Been looking for these online (since Collections Etc sold out of them at $6.99 recently  ), but online plus shipping is way too expensive. So I picked up 2 sets.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Just an FYI - Had stopped at my local Lowes, and in the Christmas section, they have 10-bulb flicker light sets for $9.97 each (and also 2-bulb replacement packs for $0.97).
> 
> Been looking for these online (since Collections Etc sold out of them at $6.99 recently  ), but online plus shipping is way too expensive. So I picked up 2 sets.


Saruman you rock. I was just getting ready to pull the trigger on 5 sets of these at 20 per set. I think u live by me. What lowes did you go to?
I also use the flicker bulbs (candleabra) in my windows. Does anyone else? If I could just find a cheap alternative for relacement bulbs. They sell for $2.50 dollars a piece!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Montco Haunt said:


> I think u live by me. What lowes did you go to?


Glad to help. Yes, went to the one at Five Points.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Question, I know Terra likes to guarilla glue sets of three Michales pumpkins together for her set. I am afraid to do this as I might want to change it next year. Would hot glue work as a temporary alternative? Has anyone seen the effects of hot glue to these pumpkins if peeled away after use? I figured I'd ask here before I experiment with low temp hot glue and three pumpkins this week. I have 12 pumpkins (4 sets of three), painted the insides black, and carved each using a template and dremel. I enjoyed it! I plan to carve a few new ones each year. I sure wish I could find better templates though. Most of what I have seen for free is weak.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I didn't get any marring from when the hot glue seperated so you should be good


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Terra...wow! another great project!! I am missing jack-o-lanterns this year and now I am wondering: do I have enough time left????


----------

